#  > Classificados >  > Empregos >  >  Responsável técnico Bahia

## diegosales

Bom dia, 
Estou procurando técnicos , Tecnólogos ou engenheiros para RT de provedor.
Aguardo.

----------


## hugomatosk

Bom dia !
Voce vai montar um provedor ou ja tem minha empresa monta treina o pessoal para atuar nela

----------


## gabrielest

> Bom dia !
> Voce vai montar um provedor ou ja tem minha empresa monta treina o pessoal para atuar nela


Me passa uma proposta

----------


## hugomatosk

Bom dua !
Me pasa o seminário de onde vc pretende ter o projeto ok

----------


## gabrielest

Já tenho projeto e técnico fechado ...Mas outras propostas são sempre bem vindas...aguardo seu contato

----------


## Batmam

Oi, sou técnico em telecomunicações, meu skype netvida1 ou zap 77 99182- 8380

----------


## Porque2017

Infelizmente o CREA da Bahia não aceita responsável técnico que seja de outro estado, tem que ser da Bahia, isto me aconteceu em 2012 com todos os documentos prontos, um empresário baiano que fazíamos trabalhos desde 2010, perdemos ou seja, por ser eu de São Paulo, fui escorraçado, nunca mais entrei na Bahia e Rio de Janeiro, são dois estados brasileiros que são de pessoas que defendem as cores do estado deles, acho bonito isto, mas, não sabíamos, ou seja deveriam ser assim para todos os estados, mas, só Bahia e RJ são assim, infelizmente.

----------


## diegosales

Bom dia. Não. Seria para ser responsável técnico de um provedor.

----------


## diegosales

Bom dia.
O senhor é da Bahia?

----------


## diegosales

Bom dia.
O senhor reside no estado da Bahia?

----------


## Batmam

sou da Bahia, mas já tive empresa com técnico de outro estado.

----------


## diegosales

Você tem disponibilidade ?

----------


## Batmam

sim me chama no zap 77 99182-8380

----------


## diegosales

O interessado está tentando falar com você : 74 99765349 - Rizomar

----------


## obarros

Se for só via rádio de Radiação Restrita, não precisa mais de autorização.

Primeiro, saiu o novo Regulamento de Radiação Restrita discriminando que não há necessidade de autorização.

Segundo, saiu decisão no STF decidindo contra a Anatel que isso tudo não é Serviço de Telecomunicações.

Mas se for usar cabo, fibra óptica... aí sim...

----------


## Batmam

Amigo, vc tá dizendo que se usar só rádio não precisa mais de autorização?

----------


## lucasleal2020

oi, pessoal posso contratar um técnico em eletro eletrônica para RT do provedor ou o CREA nao aceitta

----------


## Batmam

Eletrônica acredito q o crea não aceita!

----------


## obarros

Exatamente...

A Anatel vinha há muito tempo fazendo falsa afirmação de que isso é crime. O motivo é tentar segurar os pequenos provedores de Internet e proteger os oligopólios das telecomunicações. De fato, na Lei Geral, ficava meio nebulosa a situação. De como interpretar se é ou não é crime. Mas o Regulamento de Radiação Restrita especificava basicamente que não é Serviço de Telecomunicações. Como no último, é uma interpretação técnica, um réu não pode ser considerado culpado por algo que ele não tem noção de interpretar por não ser engenheiro de telecomunicações. Então seguiu se a interpretação pura e simples da Lei Geral:


1) o uso de Radiação Restrita é autorizado pela Lei Geral e independe de licença e atualização. Opera em caráter secundário. Ou seja, não pode reclamar de interferências, nem causar interferências em serviços de terceiros. Então, invalida a alegação fraca da Anatel que o uso como prestador de telecomunicações causa interferências e coisa e tal. 

2) Ser provedor de serviço de conexão à Internet é tarefa inerente do Serviço de Valor Adicionado. Ou seja, não é serviço de telecomunicações e com ele não se confunde. Conforme Norma 004, um prestador de telecomunicações que prover Internet deve considerar em seus custos, como se ele também fosse um provedor de Internet, para não causar concorrência desleal.

Então prover Internet na Radiação Restrita é Serviço de Valor Adicionado puro. Decisão UNÂNIME no STF. A Anatel não pode alegar o contrário. Ou isso deve ser considerado crime de Abuso de Autoridade (ver sobre crimes de abuso de autoridade é "qualquer atentado ao livre exercício profissional").

Não dá para anexar aqui mas visita meu post aqui no Under-linux e baixa os arquivos com a decisão do STF. Coisa nova nem saiu na mídia. Além do mais, a Anatel havia alterado o regulamento de Radiação Restrita caracterizando que seu uso para poucos assinantes não haveria a necessidade de autorização ou licenciamento; apenas notificação para a Anatel. Com a decisão do STF, ela sobrepõe o novo regulamento de Radiação Restrita. Assim, como é SVA e não SCM, ou seja, não é serviço de telecomunicações, também não pode ser considerado serviços de engenharia, ou seja, não precisa de responsável técnico. É usuário de tecnologia e não desenvolvedor de tecnologia para atender clientes. E olha, eu sou engenheiro de telecomunicações... 


At,

Onei 

Meu post aqui no Under-linux: "Internet via rádio não É e nunca foi serviço de telecomunicações - alguÉm jÁ foi punido?"

----------


## Batmam

Amigo posso compartilhar seu post no grupo no face?

----------


## obarros

Pode sim... publica a decisão do STF. Foi unânime!!!

----------


## Batmam

Onde encontro essa decisão

----------


## LucasFabem

1ª Turma absolve denunciado por ter transmitido clandestinamente sinal de internet
A Primeira Turma do Supremo Tribunal Federal (STF) deferiu pedido de Habeas Corpus (HC 127978) apresentado pela Defensoria Pública da União (DPU) em favor de R.J.F. Ele foi denunciado por desenvolver atividade clandestina de telecomunicações – crime descrito no artigo 183, da Lei nº 9.472/1997 –, por supostamente transmitir, clandestinamente, sinal de internet por meio de radiofrequência.
Por unanimidade dos votos, os ministros que compõem a Turma concederam o HC, nesta terça-feira (24), para absolver R.J.F., com base no inciso III, artigo 386, do Código de Processo Penal (CPP). Esse dispositivo estabelece que o juiz absolverá o réu quando reconhecer que o fato não constitui infração penal.
Consta dos autos que o Juízo da Terceira Vara Federal da Seção Judiciária da Paraíba recebeu a denúncia, que posteriormente foi transformada em ação penal. A DPU impetrou habeas corpus para o arquivamento dessa ação, sob o argumento de atipicidade da conduta, “sustentando a ínfima lesão ao bem jurídico tutelado”. O pedido foi deferido pelo Tribunal Regional Federal da 5ª Região (Paraíba) por entender que o serviço oferecido por R.J.F. não poderia ser considerado de telecomunicação, mas apenas de valor adicionado, conforme o artigo 61, parágrafo 1º, da Lei nº 9.472/1997.
O Ministério Público Federal (MPF) protocolou recurso especial no Superior Tribunal de Justiça (STJ), alegando que o tipo penal em questão alcança todas as formas de uso indevido do sistema nacional de telecomunicações. O relator, ao prover o recurso, determinou o prosseguimento da ação penal, ressaltando que a transmissão clandestina de sinal de internet, via rádio, engloba duas categorias de serviços – de telecomunicação e de valor adicionado –, o que implica a tipicidade da conduta. Por fim, ele salientou a impossibilidade de se observar o princípio da insignificância, tendo em conta o fato de o referido crime ser de perigo abstrato, cuja lesividade é presumida.
A Defensoria interpôs agravo regimental no qual destacou a atipicidade formal da conduta, por considerar que o caso não configuraria atividade clandestina de telecomunicações. Também observou a existência do princípio da insignificância, uma vez que não houve lesão a bem jurídico tutelado. Porém, a Quinta Turma do STJ desproveu o recurso.
No habeas corpus apresentado perante o Supremo, a Defensoria Pública da União retomou os argumentos anteriores e pediu, liminarmente, a manutenção do acórdão do TRF-5 no sentido do arquivamento da ação penal e, sucessivamente, a observância do princípio da bagatela. No mérito, solicitava a confirmação do pedido.
O relator do processo, ministro Marco Aurélio, votou pelo deferimento do habeas corpus. Para ele, a oferta de serviço de internet não é passível de ser enquadrada como atividade clandestina de telecomunicações. O ministro destacou que, segundo o parágrafo 1º do artigo 61 da Lei nº 9.472/97, o serviço de internet é serviço de valor adicionado, não constituindo serviço de telecomunicação, “classificando-se o provedor como usuário do serviço que lhe dá suporte, com os direitos e deveres inerentes a essa condição”. De acordo com o relator, o artigo 183 da lei define o crime de atividade clandestina “jungindo-o às telecomunicações”.
Assim, o ministro Marco Aurélio deferiu o pedido de habeas corpus para restabelecer o entendimento do TRF da 5ª Região e absolver R.J.F., com base no inciso III do artigo 386 do CPP. O voto do relator foi seguido por unanimidade.

Fonte: http://www.stf.jus.br/portal/cms/ver...onteudo=359974

----------


## mineirinho

Bom dia 

Ofereço-me como responsável técnico caso necessite possuo visto em alguns estados e estou em dia com as minhas anuidades.
Seguem os meus contatos:
(17) 98164-8230 (whatsapp) 
(17) 3215-7225
[email protected]

Att. Diogo

----------

